
Global Azure network infrastructure issues - jbergstroem
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/status/?y=2019
======
jbergstroem

       Network Connectivity
    
       Engineers are currently investigating DNS resolution
       issues affecting network connectivity to Azure services.
       More information will be provided as it becomes available.

------
zaat
And here I am, fighting for an hour with sudden failures to sign-in to
OneDrive.

